# Wanted to share with you guys here in the AAA...



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 24, 2012)

I was in Colorado last week on my first-ever trip out West, and my first-ever Elk hunt.    Wanted to share a picture of my first Elk, and my first harvest with my new Hoyt Maxxis 31.   This bull came in on day 6 after my buddy spent 45 minutes calling and coxing him to come our way.    What a thrill that was when I realized he had cut the distance in half, and was on the way!     

Anyway, you guys are the only ones I care to share this with, as this forum is where I spend 90%+ of my time.


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats!!  That must have been awesome.  Did you pack the meat back?  I bet there was a bunch of it!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 24, 2012)

we spent the next day packing it out.   2 oxygenless trips up the mountain and back with the meat strapped to our backpacks!  lol    Then, I took it to the closest processor (45 miles away) who is processing it for a mere $250-$300  

After the meat is processed, then they'll tack on another unknown amount to actually ship it to me.    Should be plenty of meat there for sure!


----------



## bluemarlin (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice job!!
I guess I need to spend more time in this section to figure out why it's here but... That's An Awesome Bow Kill.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 24, 2012)

That picture gives me chills.  Super nice job.  That's a beautiful elk.  Congratulations!!


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

nice job....beautiful elk


----------



## bullethead (Sep 24, 2012)

Awesome job and Congrats!! That is a very nice bull Bandy.Did you save the Ivories/Whistle teeth?
Do us all a huge favor and post up the whole story when you get a chance.


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 24, 2012)

bullethead said:


> Do us all a huge favor and post up the whole story when you get a chance.



^^^X2


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow! Congrats! That is a super bow kill!!!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 25, 2012)

bullethead said:


> Awesome job and Congrats!! That is a very nice bull Bandy.Did you save the Ivories/Whistle teeth?
> Do us all a huge favor and post up the whole story when you get a chance.



Yep!  got the ivory teeth out of him before we left.    do they actually use those teeth in their call somehow?    someone said that they had holes in the ivory teeth, but there are no holes in these.

Soon as I get a chance I'll type up the full hunt story.   It may be a long read, but I know you guys are used to that here!


----------



## Four (Sep 25, 2012)

wow that's awesome.

Congradulations


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice job! I'm sure the outcome of a great bow shot was worth all the work.  Looking forward to the story


----------



## hunter rich (Sep 25, 2012)

nice job!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 25, 2012)

*the story.....mostly the high points.*

About two years ago my BIL (brother in law) who lives in Minnesota  asked me if I wanted to join him on an Elk hunt in Colorado.    I felt like he was just being nice in asking me to go, so I didn’t pursue it that year, plus it was sounding fairly costly and I just didn’t have the extra  funds at the time.    The following year it came up again, and I told him that I thought that I would like to try it, as I wasn’t getting any younger .      He then had me fill out the  Colorado Elk form in hopes of getting drawn for an archery tag.    You guessed it;  I drew a tag!    Step one accomplished.
I think decided that I needed to trade in my 1990’s-era Jennings bow for a newer, flatter shooting bow that I would be proud of.   After much searching and bargain hunting, I found a 2011 Hoyt Maxxis 31 on Ebay, complete with a really nice case!   I bought it, took it to the shop to have it fitted for my 30.5” draw, and began practicing.     Step two….done.
I had never been out West before, and the only elk hunters (other than my BIL) that I knew or had been associated with were rifle hunters.   My BIL told me that if we hunted hard, he considered my chances of getting a shot at a good bull at 10-15%.    I was not feeling very confident, but I have never  had to harvest an animal to enjoy the hunt.   I told him that I would never want ‘easy’, but prefered to grind it out if possible.    I knew that just being out there and learning the game would be worth it to me.   Plus, I could never get bored looking at those mountains.    Pictures just do not do them justice.   Immense!  

I flew into Denver, then the BIL picked me up and drove me the 2 hours to our property.   I could not believe how awesome that country was!    The mountains were unbelievable!   I had my face against the window the whole time, in awe of those mountains!    I also noticed myself yawning almost continually, as my lungs were not getting the oxygen that they were used to.  Lol    That first evening he just took me on a short excursion up a small hill to start breaking me in on the altitude and thin air.    Us IT guys are just not mountain people.   lol  

The next  morning I saw my first wild elk, as they were feeding in a meadow before heading up the mountain.    No bulls, and no bugling, though.     That evening found me hiking from 10,500 foot elevation to about 11,500.   I felt pretty good once we got up there, although I had to stop every 20 -30 yards to breath any time there was any kind of grade.   Lol   The problem was, going downhill is rough, too!   In my entire life, I have not been as exhausted as I was when I got back to that cabin!    I was totally out of energy, taking little bitty steps, heart pounding, and left foot bleeding from a redneck toenail I forgot to trim!   Lol   (note to self…..trim toenails before next major hike)

The next day we were out early, and since I was still give out from the previous night, he told me we could hunt low.    YEA!!!   Felt great to not fear another mountain climb!     We went to our meadow just as it was getting light, and the BIL let out a bugle.    Low and behold, we hear a bugle in the distance!   I had heard my first bugle!   That was awesome!    Never saw the bull, but it built confidence that they were in the area.    

The next few days we saw numerous cows and some bulls, but couldn’t get them to come in for a shot.   My BIL kept glassing these 3 REALLY high fields on the mountain, and there always seemed to be elk there.   He said that, historically, his best bulls had come from there, and that we needed to go up there.   Those high fields looked like Goliath to me, as I just couldn’t imagine getting close to them, especially after the exhaustive hike I had the other night!    It was really eating at me, mentally.    

The next day,  (day 5) the BIL says that he can drive us (his daughter had joined us by then … she reminded me of ‘Tiffany’….you know who I’m talking about…lol…and she loved hunting) higher on an old road, and that it would eliminate about 900 feet of elevation that we would have to climb, but would still be a considerable hike.   I told him that any help would be appreciated, so we headed out.    He drives us to the end of the trail, and we set out on our climb.    What a great view  from up there!    As soon as I would stop breathing like I was dying, I would take pictures and video.      Just before we get to the high field, we glass and see cows feeding early.    The wind is already going down the mountain so we set up under the field and he begins calling.   

Right away several cows come trotting in, and one circles in close.    I glance to my left at “Tiff”, and she is at full draw, but can not see the cow’s vitals.   She holds forever on a cow that is content to stand still for a long time, then she finally misfires as the cow barks and trots off.    That was awesome having all those cows so close, but there was no bull with them.

The next evening, my BIL gives us another break, a day to recover from the previous night’s high climb.   He takes us up to an area that has been good to him through the years, and which he has seen numerous cows the previous week.     He sets up ‘Tiffany’ on a well used trail and he and I go down the hill a ways to an open area overlooking a creek bottom and thickly timbered hillside across from us.     He cow calls and we are immediately answered by a bull grunt.   He can only hear out of one ear so he asks me where it came from.    I tell him that it was almost straight in front of us, about 150 yards out.   He then begins calling, mostly cow calls and younger bull sounds.    I wear those Howard Leight hearing muffs and it sounds like that bull is screaming in my face!    What a show he was putting on, but he wasn’t getting closer.   For about 30 minutes the BIL called, grunted, bugled and tore up tree limbs trying to get that bull to come closer.    He then went silent on him for about 10 minutes, and then that bull bugled again.    He had cut the distance in half at least, and my heart started beating out of my chest!   I was under some serious stress and just wanted it over, no matter what!   Lol     I remember wanting to at least get a glimpse of that bull, even if I didn’t get a shot.  

Finally, after what seemed like an eternity, (it had been at least 45 minutes since we had started calling that bull) I hear limbs breaking as he’s coming our way!   I see him down in the bottom, and start praying that he’s not a spike or rag horn.    The bull stops to tear up a small cedar and scream at us some more!   Its amazing how that bull sounded with my hearing amplification on!   I could hear the breathes he was taking in between calling!  
As he’s working that cedar over, I can tell that he’s at least 5 points on the side I could see.    This is awesome!!!    I can’t believe I’m getting to watch this!    I feel more adrenalin squirt!!!     

He starts up our side of the bottom, and he’s about 40 yards to my left and downhill.   He was headed straight in to my downwind side, and I’m thinking I’m going to have to take the shot before he gets downwind of me.    I go to draw my bow, and I can’t get it back.    Lol   (bear in mind, I’ve been under serious stress for an hour)  but on the second try it comes back, and I settle the 30 yard pin on him.   (he was 40 yards away ‘line of sight’, but I judged him at 30 yards horizontal)   He stops to survey the scene, and I let the arrow fly!    I hear the distinct sound of the arrow hitting the bull, but I can’t tell where.   The bull spins and starts running back down the hill, and my BIL bugles at him.    The bull then stops in the bottom, and looks up at us.    I’m frantically trying to get another arrow locked in and just as I go to draw for a shot, I see the bull crash to the ground!!    OH MY GOD!!!    My BIL yells  “YEAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!” and I throw my bow into the sage brush, throw off my hearing muffs and yell, “WE JUST SET THE WORLD ON FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!”   (some of you may know where I got that line from  lol)    I ran up the hill and grabbed my BIL and held him like a man holds his woman!!!!!   Lol    What a relief it was, to be instantly over all the crazy stress and heart pounding and wondering if I was ever going to get my shot!!!!     After thanking my BIL about a bazillion times we all headed down the hill toward my bull!    I quickly grabbed my phone and dialed my son!   I could hardly talk when I said, “Hunt, I GOT HIM!”     He was very excited for me and I told him I’d get some pics to him as soon as I could.    
I couldn’t believe how big those bulls are when you walk up beside one!    They are regal looking.     I just held his antlers and stared at him in awe…..speechless….other than telling my BIL “Thank you thank you thank you!!!!”     As you guys know, especially if you turkey hunt, the calling is the major part of the work.   The shot (my part) was the easy part….it’s the getting them into bow range that is the hard part.  He really was good with a call, and it made all the difference that night.    I appreciate the many hunts he sacrificed in trying to get a bull in to bow range for me.   I’m sure it was a major relief for him, as well, when I took that shot.


----------



## Israel (Sep 25, 2012)

Ha!
What a great story!
By the end I am there with you, waiting...straining...watching...hoping.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 25, 2012)

Awesome trophy!  An Elk is on my hit list.


----------



## applejuice (Sep 25, 2012)

awesome story ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## bullethead (Sep 25, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> About two years ago my BIL (brother in law) who lives in Minnesota  asked me if I wanted to join him on an Elk hunt in Colorado.    I felt like he was just being nice in asking me to go, so I didn’t pursue it that year, plus it was sounding fairly costly and I just didn’t have the extra  funds at the time.    The following year it came up again, and I told him that I thought that I would like to try it, as I wasn’t getting any younger .  ï�Š    He then had me fill out the  Colorado Elk form in hopes of getting drawn for an archery tag.    You guessed it;  I drew a tag!    Step one accomplished.
> I think decided that I needed to trade in my 1990’s-era Jennings bow for a newer, flatter shooting bow that I would be proud of.   After much searching and bargain hunting, I found a 2011 Hoyt Maxxis 31 on Ebay, complete with a really nice case!   I bought it, took it to the shop to have it fitted for my 30.5” draw, and began practicing.     Step two….done.
> I had never been out West before, and the only elk hunters (other than my BIL) that I knew or had been associated with were rifle hunters.   My BIL told me that if we hunted hard, he considered my chances of getting a shot at a good bull at 10-15%.    I was not feeling very confident, but I have never  had to harvest an animal to enjoy the hunt.   I told him that I would never want ‘easy’, but prefered to grind it out if possible.    I knew that just being out there and learning the game would be worth it to me.   Plus, I could never get bored looking at those mountains.    Pictures just do not do them justice.   Immense!
> 
> ...



Fantastic story! My heart was pumping reading it....can't imagine yours with that Bull at 30yds!

Those "Ivories" do not have holes in them. They are located where other animals canine teeth would be. An outfitter told me that those teeth are believed to be leftovers of what used to be longer tusks of the Elk's ancestors and when threatened an elk will show you those teeth to intimidate the threat. They do not factor into helping the bulls bugle or whistle.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 25, 2012)

Absolutely awesome Bandy!!! Great story and a fantastic bull. Congrats brother.


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 25, 2012)

Great story!!  Thanks for taking the time to type it out.  I enjoyed reading every bit of it.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 26, 2012)

bullethead said:


> Fantastic story! My heart was pumping reading it....can't imagine yours with that Bull at 30yds!
> 
> Those "Ivories" do not have holes in them. They are located where other animals canine teeth would be. An outfitter told me that those teeth are believed to be leftovers of what used to be longer tusks of the Elk's ancestors and when threatened an elk will show you those teeth to intimidate the threat. They do not factor into helping the bulls bugle or whistle.



Thanx for the info, Bullet.   That would make sense to me.   I was wondering if they were kin to elephants in some way!    The guy I was with said that people make jewelry out of them.    Not sure what kind of 'elk teeth' jewelry would look good, though.


----------



## bullethead (Sep 26, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Thanx for the info, Bullet.   That would make sense to me.   I was wondering if they were kin to elephants in some way!    The guy I was with said that people make jewelry out of them.    Not sure what kind of 'elk teeth' jewelry would look good, though.



I have not had anything made from mine but I have seen rings and necklaces made out of them.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 26, 2012)

Good Deal Bandy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is a fine bull! Congrats!


----------



## goastinstructor (Sep 26, 2012)

Animal of a lifetime right there.... Congrats


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 28, 2012)

bullethead said:


> Fantastic story! My heart was pumping reading it....can't imagine yours with that Bull at 30yds!
> 
> Those "Ivories" do not have holes in them. They are located where other animals canine teeth would be. An outfitter told me that those teeth are believed to be leftovers of what used to be longer tusks of the Elk's ancestors and when threatened an elk will show you those teeth to intimidate the threat. They do not factor into helping the bulls bugle or whistle.



I have seen these Ivories on whitetail deer also. They are rare, but they come up now and then. You have to look for them. A taxidermist will look simply because he is often caping and the pallet (and ivories if any )will naturally come to light.

OH! Nice elk....


----------



## pnome (Sep 28, 2012)

Awesome Elk!   congrats!


----------



## BoKat96 (Sep 28, 2012)

Congrats!!! beautiful bull and awesome story.


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 1, 2012)

Very nice! That's an experience that will stay with you for a lifetime.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks, guys.   I brought only the antlers back, and have done some checking around on getting (eventually) a shoulder mount at least.



$850!!!!!!    which may not include the cost of a cape!!!!!!!!!

I don't want to just mount the horns, but man oh man that's a heap of money for a shoulder mount.

Wonder if I can save some money by buying a mount on Ebay and having a taxidermist replace the antlers?   Anybody experienced with this?

bandy


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 3, 2012)

If you're willing to share with us, how much did the hunt cost?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Oct 4, 2012)

Dont mind at all, Atlas.    Kept a running tab of expenses just in case I wanted to make the trip back someday.

Although this trip was fairly expensive for me ('expensive' is relative, as it depends on who you are talking to lol) this trip was WAY cheaper than most guided hunts I've heard about.    

Here is what it took to get me on the elk hunt...

Successfully drew a Colorado Elk tag     $576
Round trip plane ticket on Frontier         $244
Checkin fee for my bow and luggage      $60
Landownder's fee for rough cabin         $500    (no indoor plumbing, drafty, no sink...but $500 would have covered me for entire month-long archery season)
Tank of gas for BIL who picked me up at airport   $70
Checkin of bow and luggage on return   $60

Total    $1510

Charges associated with successfully taking bull...

still unknown charge of $250-$300 to process quartered elk.
still unknown charge for processor to ship me meat.   guessing $200   
charge to checkin Elk antlers on to return flight   $100  
$40 'appreciation fee' to each of the two people who spent the next morning helping me pack out meat.  

Probably hard to go much cheaper than this.    Of course, this does not include items I bought for the trip....elk calls, binoculars, misc other survival items, etc)    I also used my existing hunting boots, but I wish I had bought a good pair of hiking boots months ago and broke them in.   Quality, comfortable footwear is an absolute must.   

Bandy


----------



## vowell462 (Oct 11, 2012)

That is awsome! Great story too. Congrats Bandy!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks, Vowell.   Hope I can afford to return!  

Update on the meat processing...

Processor called yesterday and said that he would ship next week.   He cut me a small break (in his words) and charged me $225 for processing....

Shipping fees to be announced next week!   Anyone care to guess as to how much it's going to be?   I'll be scared to look at the credit card charge....  lol


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 11, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Thanks, Vowell.   Hope I can afford to return!
> 
> Update on the meat processing...
> 
> ...



I don't have a clue how much shipping is going to be, but it'll be worth it, especially if you've never had elk meat before. I have only had it once and it was awesome!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=673588&highlight=


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Oct 19, 2012)

Last entry....    



Very upset....

Meat finally arrived Thursday.   My son calls me (I'm in Jacksonville) and tells me, "Dad, the meat arrived, but there can't be 35# of meat in this cooler."   I had half of the meat shipped to my brother-in-law in Minnesota, but there should have been way more than that!    One backstrap (which i'm assuming is just cut it into steaks and wrap it) should have weighed 15#.   

Anyway....I'll be sending the processor a text later today telling him how I feel about it.   I've had many deer processed before, so I'm used to getting less meat than I'd think, but that was ridiculous.    

What, might you ask, was the price to ship (2) 44# packages containing ~35# of meat?

$473!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

$220 processing +  $473 shipping  =   $693 for a little elk meat.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 19, 2012)

OUCH! Bandy you have every right to be upset. I brought home 275lbs of boneless wrapped meat from an elk and that was after I left the outfitter 25lb of ground meat. I would call the processor and talk to him directly and hear just what excuse he has. Just from butchering my own whitetails, you can expect 1/3 of the animals meat back in a boneless processed butchering. I'm guessing that elk of yours was 750lbs+.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 19, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Last entry....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW, that stinks Bandy. I would definitely be giving the processor a call.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 19, 2012)

Holy moly that is expensive to ship

I hope you get it worked out with the processor. Maybe you sharing this story will help someone else from going through the same thing. 
Still an awesome hunting story !


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 19, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Dont mind at all, Atlas.    Kept a running tab of expenses just in case I wanted to make the trip back someday.
> 
> Although this trip was fairly expensive for me ('expensive' is relative, as it depends on who you are talking to lol) this trip was WAY cheaper than most guided hunts I've heard about.
> 
> ...



Good information. I'm planning a DIY Wyoming pronghorn hunt for next year. Sorry to hear about that processor. Sounds like they flat out stole most of your meat.


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Why do you put camo on the tree trucks?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Nov 27, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> Good information. I'm planning a DIY Wyoming pronghorn hunt for next year. Sorry to hear about that processor. Sounds like they flat out stole most of your meat.



No doubt they did.   I remember carrying the meat into their cooler....it was the only elk in there.   They said that it would be full when rifle season came.    I'm sure they helped themselves to some early fillets.  

I've been hunting for most of the last two weeks and tagged out on bucks with my bow  (pictures soon)   I got way more meat from those deer than from the 900lb elk.   lol   

Bandy


----------

